# The Doctor is in!



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

With no waiting!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

scary.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That totally looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Holy Cow 31 - that's scary!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah.. I think I'll pass on seeing that doctor!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It needs a scalpel and one of those old fashioned forehead mirrors. Looks great though! Nice costume.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks! The mask and hands are from Death Studios. The detail on them is unreal! I plan on him wielding a chainsaw! This Doctor needs something a little quicker than a scalpel!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Yikes! Both my kids would be sleeping with me for a month if they saw this! At night with a chainsaw? That is one scary ensemble! Sweet!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

nice!

i knew there was a reason i don't like doctors.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

You have something in your teeth... might want to clean that up a little...


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Man, if you only had a giant syringe I'd never get a shot again........... Absolutely phenomenal!!!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

BTW, I hope that you don't mind, but I sent that to my doctor friend for an idea on what he could be on Halloween!! (I doubt that he will get a kick out of it since he's one of those bible thumpers that thinks that Halloween is devil fodder!!) But it was just so fantastic I figure that maybe it would "corrupt" him!!!:jol: :jol:


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is WICKED!
.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

That is great! You need some kind of creepy stethoscope made out of little bones instead of the tubing......
Creepy.....really really creepy!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Beth,
You might want to be careful and not get sick before Halloween. It would be interesting if you end up in your doc's office and he decided to duplicate this costume ha, ha, ha!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

He said,"Great way to decrease volume, open the schedule." He isn't scary, I could probably beat him up if it came down to it!! (And I am a small woman)!!!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I like the stethoscope idea! 
That's funny Beth. 

I'm thinking Doctor Stitches specialty will be Plastic Surgery!


----------

